# Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center



## _Bubba_ (11. September 2001)

Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.

Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

... habs gerade im TV gesehen ... krass !!!


----------



## Andiblau (11. September 2001)

_- ... habs gerade im TV gesehen ... krass !!! _

jo total irre muss man sein um sowas zu machen


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (11. September 2001)

Jetzt ist in den anderen Turm auch noch ein Flugzeug reingeflogen. Es wird vermutetm, dass es sich um einen Anschlag handelte.

Nikotinfahnder


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

Meldung: Flugzeuge ins World Trade Center New York gestürzt

Dichter Qualm dringt aus beiden Türmen

Ein Flugzeug ist am Dienstag in einen der Türme des World Trade Centers in New York gestürzt. Das berichtete der Nachrichtensender CNN. Es sei eine zweimotorige Maschine gewesen, hieß es. Zeugen berichteten, es habe einen lauten Knall gegeben. Wenige Minuten später stürzte ein zweites Flugzeug in den anderen Turm. 

Bereits 15 Stockwerke stehen in Flammen, dichte Rauchwolken liegen über der Stadt. Ob es sich möglicherweise um einen Anschlag handelt, ist noch nicht klar. Angaben zu Verletzten gab es noch nicht. 
Das Flugzeug kam niedrig angeflogen. Es sah aus, als ob es in einem flachen Winkel eingeschlagen hat«, sagte Sean Murtagh, Vizepräsident des US-Fernsehsenders CNN.


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

derzeit brennen 15 stockwerke, zahlen über tote und verletzte sind noch nicht bekannt. war gott sei dank schon um 9 am (amerikanischer zeit) und demnach fing der bürobetrieb erst an
nen paar infos gibts hier allerdings auf englisch http://quote.bloomberg.com/fgcgi.cgi?ptitle=Top%20World%20News&s1=blk&tp=ad_topright_topworld&refer=topworld&T=markets_bfgcgi_content99.ht&s2=blk&bt=ad_position1_topfin&middle=ad_frame2_topfin&s=AO54O_ROXUGxhbmVz


----------



## Diablo_Killer (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

Hab's auch gerade erst gesehen. Die sind ja wohl voll durchgeknallt oder?
So'n Anschlag können wirklich nur total verrückte machen!!!!!


----------



## Sophokles (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben!! Aber als Flugfehler kann man diesen "Unfall" nicht bezeichnen, da doch nicht 2 Flugzeuge denselben Flugfehler machen, oder? Das kommt mir irgendwie unmöglich vor. Ich glaube langsam auch, dass das ein Anschlag war, aber wer macht sowas?
Ich kann es immer noch nicht gauben, wir diskutieren auch im Chat gerade darüber.


----------



## DFens (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich.


----------



## flyingsaucer (11. September 2001)

Bush sprach auch grad von einer Entführung.
Angeblich soll das FBI schon wegen Flugzeugentführung ermittlen!!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - 
- - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- 
- Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. _



das andere angeblich ne 737


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - 
- - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - 
- - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- 
- 
- 
- das andere angeblich ne 737
-  _

Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon!


----------



## der_arzt (11. September 2001)

es sind alle nachrichtenprotale dicht (n-tv, zdf, ...)

ich habe bilder auf www.bild.de gefunden

die schreiben auch noch:

Dichter Qualm liegt über dem berühmten New Yorker World Trade Center. Die Frontseite beider Türme ist kurz unter der Spitze fast völlig zerstört. Heute Nachmittag sind kurz nacheinander zwei Flugzeuge in das 415 Meter hohe Wahrzeichen der Stadt gerast. Nach Agenturangaben handelte es sich um eine zweimotorige Maschine der Größe einer Boeing 737 und ein kleineres Flugzeug. Sofort gab es mehrere Explosionen im Gebäude. 

Das Feuer frisst sich zur Zeit mit beängstigender Geschwindigkeit durch die obersten 15 der 110 Stockwerke. Ob Menschen ums Leben gekommen sind, ist noch unklar. Das FBI vermutet eine versuchte Flugzeugentführung als Ursache.


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - 
- - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - 
- - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - das andere angeblich ne 737
- -  
- 
- Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! _

Und es ist kann sein das sich noch ein drittes Flugzeug im Anflug auf das World Trade Center befindet  WER MACHT SOWAS?


----------



## Sophokles (11. September 2001)

_- - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - 
- - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - 
- - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - das andere angeblich ne 737
- -  
- 
- Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! _

ich kann es echt nicht glauben, wer macht sowas *heul*


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - 
- - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - 
- - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - das andere angeblich ne 737
- -  
- 
- Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! _



yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben


----------



## Linkin_Park (11. September 2001)

_- - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - 
- - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - 
- - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - das andere angeblich ne 737
- -  
- 
- Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! _


das pentagon brennt sicher nicht, das ist nur humbug


----------



## DFens (11. September 2001)

Auf CNN geben sie gerade durch, daß das Pentagon auch brennt und ein Vorplatz oder -gebäude des Capitol.


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

... ich habe gerade gehört das das Pentagon angegriffen sein soll, und das das Weiße Haus jetzt Evakuiert wird ... was ist da los ????


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - -  
- - 
- - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- 
- Und es ist kann sein das sich noch ein drittes Flugzeug im Anflug auf das World Trade Center befindet  WER MACHT SOWAS? _

DAS PENTAGON BRENNT!


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - -  
- - 
- - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- 
- Und es ist kann sein das sich noch ein drittes Flugzeug im Anflug auf das World Trade Center befindet  WER MACHT SOWAS? _

DAS PENTAGON BRENNT!


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

Das Internet ist auch total down ... so gut wie keine Newsseite funktioniert mehr ... und alle Seiten auf plötzlich langsamer !!!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- ... ich habe gerade gehört das das Pentagon angegriffen sein soll, und das das Weiße Haus jetzt Evakuiert wird ... was ist da los ???? _



yo, ich auch, penatogon brennt, weiße haus brennt, mitlerweile aber evakuiert


----------



## copter (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - -  
- - 
- - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- 
- 
- das pentagon brennt sicher nicht, das ist nur humbug
-  _

die haben da gerade bilder aus washington gezeigt wo auch eine riesige qualmwolke aufsteigt. der specher sagt, dass das pentagon da in der nähe liegt. er kann aber net sagen ob es wirklich dort brennt und ob da och ein flugzeug "abgestürzt" ist, da man es aus der kameraperspektive net sehen kann (nur die qualmwolke)

copter


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - -  
- - 
- - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- 
- 
- 
- yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben _

Ja die DFLP


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- Das Internet ist auch total down ... so gut wie keine Newsseite funktioniert mehr ... und alle Seiten auf plötzlich langsamer !!! _



yo, ich komm auch auf so gut wie nic mehr, alles wahrscheinlich überfüllt


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - -  
- - 
- - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- 
- 
- das pentagon brennt sicher nicht, das ist nur humbug
-  _

Nix Humbug ! Es brennt, mach doch den Fernseher AN!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- 
- Ja die DFLP
- 
-  _

sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts?


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - - -  
- - - - 
- - - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - 
- - Ja die DFLP
- - 
- -  
- 
- sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? _

Bisher nicht aber jetzt ja!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - - - -  
- - - - - 
- - - - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - - 
- - - Ja die DFLP
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? 
- 
- Bisher nicht aber jetzt ja! _

guckt mal hier, steht aecht viel zu http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,156546,00.html


----------



## Sophokles (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - - -  
- - - - 
- - - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - 
- - Ja die DFLP
- - 
- -  
- 
- sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? _

Nein, die sind noch nicht bekannt


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - - - -  
- - - - - 
- - - - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - - 
- - - Ja die DFLP
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? 
- 
- Nein, die sind noch nicht bekannt _



laut FBI derzeit geschätz 700 tote


----------



## Xaero (11. September 2001)

_- - - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - - 
- - - Ja die DFLP
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? 
- 
- Nein, die sind noch nicht bekannt _

noch...

Die stehen in ein paar Jahren in jedem Geschichtsbuch unter:"Wer löste den zweiten Golfkrieg aus?"


----------



## Sophokles (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - - - - -  
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - - - 
- - - - Ja die DFLP
- - - - 
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? 
- - 
- - Nein, die sind noch nicht bekannt 
- 
- 
- 
- laut FBI derzeit geschätz 700 tote
-  _

Wer wars denn jetzt, die Palästinenser? Die Kommunisten? Die Nazis, ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - - - - -  
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - - - 
- - - - Ja die DFLP
- - - - 
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? 
- - 
- - Nein, die sind noch nicht bekannt 
- 
- 
- 
- laut FBI derzeit geschätz 700 tote
-  _

alle flughäfen in den usa gespeert


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - - - - - -  
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ja die DFLP
- - - - - 
- - - - -  
- - - - 
- - - - sind die bekannt? sagt mir nichts? 
- - - 
- - - Nein, die sind noch nicht bekannt 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - laut FBI derzeit geschätz 700 tote
- -  
- 
- alle flughäfen in den usa gespeert _

ZUSAMMENGEKRACHT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sophokles (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt.


----------



## copter (11. September 2001)

jetzt scheint es so, als sei einer der beiden tower in sich zusammengeprochen, rundherum steigt vom boden rauch auf.

copter


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - 
- - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- 
- Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. _


das sate depratment brennt


----------



## Charly23 (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center ... ein Turm zusammengestürzt*

_- 
- Auf CNN geben sie gerade durch, daß das Pentagon auch brennt und ein Vorplatz oder -gebäude des Capitol. _

Der Handel an der New Yorker Börse wurde gestoppt. Alle Flughäfen der USA haben den Flugbetrieb eingestellt.


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - 
- - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - 
- - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- 
- 
- das sate depratment brennt _

OH MAN WAS DA JETZT ABGEHEN MUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - 
- - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - 
- - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- 
- 
- das sate depratment brennt _

derzeit von 100 toten die rede, wahrscheinlich aber weitaus mehr


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - 
- - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - 
- - - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- - 
- - 
- - das sate depratment brennt 
- 
- derzeit von 100 toten die rede, wahrscheinlich aber weitaus mehr _

Alein in den Flugzeugen saßen doch wahrscheinlich mehr Leute!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - das sate depratment brennt 
- - 
- - derzeit von 100 toten die rede, wahrscheinlich aber weitaus mehr 
- 
- Alein in den Flugzeugen saßen doch wahrscheinlich mehr Leute!
- 
-  _


waren das voll besetzte passagierflugzeuge????


----------



## copter (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- - - 
- - - 
- - - das sate depratment brennt 
- - 
- - derzeit von 100 toten die rede, wahrscheinlich aber weitaus mehr 
- 
- Alein in den Flugzeugen saßen doch wahrscheinlich mehr Leute!
- 
-  _
würd ich auch sagen, wenn die flugzeuge voll waren kanns schon bis über die 1000 gehen.


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - das sate depratment brennt 
- - - 
- - - derzeit von 100 toten die rede, wahrscheinlich aber weitaus mehr 
- - 
- - Alein in den Flugzeugen saßen doch wahrscheinlich mehr Leute!
- - 
- -  
- 
- 
- waren das voll besetzte passagierflugzeuge???? _

Gut möglich angeblich waren sie entführt!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - das sate depratment brennt 
- - - - 
- - - - derzeit von 100 toten die rede, wahrscheinlich aber weitaus mehr 
- - - 
- - - Alein in den Flugzeugen saßen doch wahrscheinlich mehr Leute!
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - 
- - waren das voll besetzte passagierflugzeuge???? 
- 
- Gut möglich angeblich waren sie entführt!
- 
-  _
ich mach mal ne 0 dazu und sag jetzt mal 10000 tote
explosion am hollang tunnel gemeldet


----------



## seralapeso (11. September 2001)

ach du schande; wenn das stimmt was ihr schreibt; dann geht das in die weltgeschichte ein


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - - das sate depratment brennt 
- - - - 
- - - - derzeit von 100 toten die rede, wahrscheinlich aber weitaus mehr 
- - - 
- - - Alein in den Flugzeugen saßen doch wahrscheinlich mehr Leute!
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - 
- - waren das voll besetzte passagierflugzeuge???? 
- 
- Gut möglich angeblich waren sie entführt!
- 
-  _

Ja sie waren entführt indem einen saßen alleine 180 Menschen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timekillerXXX (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center ... ein Turm zusammengestürzt*

Der Süd Tower ist zusammen gefallen !!!


----------



## Charly23 (11. September 2001)

*Das Capitol ist Geschichte -nt-*

_- - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - 
- - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- 
- Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- 
- 
-  _


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - 
- - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- 
- Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- 
- 
-  _

11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - 
- - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - 
- - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - 
- - 
- -  
- 
- 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
-  _

leider als ne katastrophe


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - 
- - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - 
- - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - 
- - 
- -  
- 
- 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
-  _

Bush hat Vergeltung angegündigt!


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - 
- - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - 
- - - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - - 
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
- -  
- 
- leider als ne katastrophe _

Ja leider!


----------



## Charly23 (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center ... DFLP dementiert Beteiligung*

_- - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - Meine Fresse. Habe sofort den Fernseher (CNN) eingeschaltet. Das eine Flugzeug war eine Boeing 767. Unglaublich. Absolut unglaublich. 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - das andere angeblich ne 737
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - Jetzt brennt angeblich das Pentagon! 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - yo, echt nicht zu glauben, zu dem anschlag aufs world trade center soll sich angeblich eine palästinensische terrorgruppe bekannt haben 
- 
- Ja die DFLP
- 
-  _


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - - - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - - - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
- - -  
- - 
- - leider als ne katastrophe 
- 
- Ja leider!
-  _

isses denn jetzt bestätigt das es diese terrorgruppe war???


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - 
- - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - 
- - - - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - - - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - - - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
- - -  
- - 
- - leider als ne katastrophe 
- 
- Ja leider!
-  _

Binnladen? ( oder wie schreibt der sich? )


----------



## ivan2016 (11. September 2001)

_- - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - 
- - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - 
- - - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - - 
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
- -  
- 
- Bush hat Vergeltung angegündigt! _


Vergeltung ???? gegen wen denn erstmal müssen sie wissen wer dahinter steckt. Scheint ja ziemlich gut geplant gewesen zu sein. Man was muß da jetzt für ein Chaos sein.


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center ... DFLP dementiert Beteiligung*

Das gibt Krieg !!!


----------



## ivan2016 (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center ... DFLP dementiert Beteiligung*

_- Das gibt Krieg !!! _

Glaub ich nich !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rantz (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - - - - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - - - - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - - - - 
- - - - - 
- - - - -  
- - - - 
- - - - 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - leider als ne katastrophe 
- - 
- - Ja leider!
- -  
- 
- Binnladen? ( oder wie schreibt der sich? ) _



wer ist das?/was ist das?


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center ... DFLP dementiert Beteiligung*

_- Das gibt Krieg !!! _

Hab ich auch schon gesagt! hier ein AIM gespräch von mir und einem Freund

Kifferfreak: moin
mc donald ng: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
mc donald ng: TERROR

mc donald ng: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Kifferfreak: SO NE SCHIESSE!
mc donald ng: SOLCHE WICHSER

Kifferfreak: echt
Kifferfreak: krank
mc donald ng: die mahc ich platt
Kifferfreak: im Parlament soll jetzt auch was hochgegangen sein
mc donald ng: jo und so nen tunnel
Kifferfreak: jenau
Kifferfreak: KRANK!
mc donald ng: OH FUCK

Kifferfreak: das haben diese Hurensöhne bestimmt seit Wochen geplant!
mc donald ng: yeah der 3 weltkrieg 
Kifferfreak: und niemand hätte an sowas ddenken können!
Kifferfreak: echt
Kifferfreak: IM TVTOTAL CHAT!
Kifferfreak: BOAH!
Kifferfreak: DIESE WICHSER
Kifferfreak: ICH: DAS WORLD TRADE CENTRE IST EINGESTÜRZT!
Kifferfreak: 30 % welches centre/30% ja, klar... 30% na und? 10% nich so shclimm
Kifferfreak: EY VERFLUCHT DAS GIBT KRIEG!
mc donald ng: der bush hat vergeltung angekündigt
Kifferfreak: SCHEISSE
Kifferfreak: ich habe echt angst!
Kifferfreak: WEnn das Krieg gibt!"
mc donald ng: jo!
Kifferfreak: ne du!
Kifferfreak: ich habe keinen Bock auf Krieg°
Kifferfreak: ich zittere richtig!
Kifferfreak: DAS IST KRANK! ICH HASSE DIESE MOTHERFUCKER!
mc donald ng: JJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Xaero (11. September 2001)

_- - 
- Binnladen? ( oder wie schreibt der sich? ) _

Möglich. Er schreibt sich Bin Laden.


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - 
- - Binnladen? ( oder wie schreibt der sich? ) 
- 
- Möglich. Er schreibt sich Bin Laden.
- 
-  _

DER ZWEITE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ivan2016 (11. September 2001)

Jetzt gibt es Kein Worl Trade Center mehr der 2te turm is auch zusammengebrochen 

1 Warzeichen weniger auf der Erde


----------



## Charly23 (11. September 2001)

*... Einsturz des Nord-Turmes - World Trade Center ist Geschichte -nt-*

_- Der Süd Tower ist zusammen gefallen !!! _


----------



## copter (11. September 2001)

der 2.turm is auch eingestürzt


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

_- der 2.turm is auch eingestürzt _

ja ... live auf CNN ... das World Trade Center ist GESCHICHTE !!!


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - der 2.turm is auch eingestürzt 
- 
- ja ... live auf CNN ... das World Trade Center ist GESCHICHTE !!! _

Ich kann es noch garnicht fassen!


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - - - - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - - - - - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - - - - - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - - - - - 
- - - - - - 
- - - - - -  
- - - - - 
- - - - - 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
- - - - -  
- - - - 
- - - - leider als ne katastrophe 
- - - 
- - - Ja leider!
- - -  
- - 
- - Binnladen? ( oder wie schreibt der sich? ) 
- 
- 
- 
- wer ist das?/was ist das?
-  _

Der Terroristenführer der für den Anschlag auf die Us Botschafft verantwortlich war!


----------



## timekillerXXX (11. September 2001)

Probiert mal auif ne Nachrichtensite zu gehen, keine Chance!


----------



## Explaingrizzly (11. September 2001)

oh, fuck, diese terroristen
auch wenn die amis sich genug feinde gemacht haben, diese terroristen sind voll krank im hirn
*geschockt*
glaubt ihr jetzt gibst den 3. weltkrieg?


----------



## Hulk12 (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

Das Pentagon is auch zerstört.

Das is einfach demostration. Die Ammis fang den 3. Weltkrieg an wartets ab!!!
Ich habs im Nationalstolz noch gesagt.
Die lassen sich sowas nich gefallen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollow_Man (11. September 2001)

Jetzt sind auch noch Teile des Pentagon eingestürtzt!!!!

Ich hoffe nur, dass George W. Bush jetzt nicht überreagiert und somit einen neuen Krieg auslöst. (siehe Signatur)

Ich kann es nicht fassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayjay (11. September 2001)

_- Probiert mal auif ne Nachrichtensite zu gehen, keine Chance!
- 
-  _

grad hab ich gehört, es soll noch eine 747 nach washington unterwegs sein, die wollen sie abschießen...


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- Jetzt sind auch noch Teile des Pentagon eingestürtzt!!!!
- 
- Ich hoffe nur, dass George W. Bush jetzt nicht überreagiert und somit einen neuen Krieg auslöst. (siehe Signatur)
- 
- Ich kann es nicht fassen!!!!!!!!!!!!! _

Bush nicht überreagieren? Doch wird er !


----------



## copter (11. September 2001)

_- - Probiert mal auif ne Nachrichtensite zu gehen, keine Chance!
- - 
- -  
- 
- grad hab ich gehört, es soll noch eine 747 nach washington unterwegs sein, die wollen sie abschießen... _

die 747 soll abgeschossen wurden sein, oder selbst abgestürzt, hm


----------



## jayjay (11. September 2001)

_- - Probiert mal auif ne Nachrichtensite zu gehen, keine Chance!
- - 
- -  
- 
- grad hab ich gehört, es soll noch eine 747 nach washington unterwegs sein, die wollen sie abschießen... _

ist anscheinend abgeschossen worden, ging über pensylvania runter...


----------



## ivan2016 (11. September 2001)

_- Jetzt sind auch noch Teile des Pentagon eingestürtzt!!!!
- 
- Ich hoffe nur, dass George W. Bush jetzt nicht überreagiert und somit einen neuen Krieg auslöst. (siehe Signatur)
- 
Ich glaub kaum das daraus nen Weltkrieg wird, ich halte George W. Bush zwar nich gerade für den klügsten (um es mal nett zu sagen) aber so überreagieren wird er denke (hoffe) ich nicht_


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - Probiert mal auif ne Nachrichtensite zu gehen, keine Chance!
- - 
- -  
- 
- grad hab ich gehört, es soll noch eine 747 nach washington unterwegs sein, die wollen sie abschießen... _

Hab ich auch gehört! Ist sie mit passagieren besetzt? Sie soll aufs Pentagon zu fliegen!


----------



## Charly23 (11. September 2001)

*AW: Das Capitol ist Geschichte -nt-*

_- - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - 
- - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - 
- - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - 
- - 
- -  
- 
-  _

Anscheinend jetzt doch nicht. Falschmeldung.


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - Probiert mal auif ne Nachrichtensite zu gehen, keine Chance!
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - grad hab ich gehört, es soll noch eine 747 nach washington unterwegs sein, die wollen sie abschießen... 
- 
- Hab ich auch gehört! Ist sie mit passagieren besetzt? Sie soll aufs Pentagon zu fliegen!
-  _

Osama Bin Laden hat angeblich schon vor 3 Wochen anschläge angekündigt!


----------



## Bug (11. September 2001)

Solche A****löcher, da vergißt man gleich seine eigenen Sorgen und hat nur noch Mitgefühl mit den Familien der Toten.

Greetz


----------



## timekillerXXX (11. September 2001)

*Ein Krieg also... und mit wem???*

Mit wem soll er denn Krieg anfangen??? 

Mit den Arabern? aber welches dieser Länder war es? Irak, Iran, Lybien, Palästinenser? es gibt viele möglichkleiten.


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - Probiert mal auif ne Nachrichtensite zu gehen, keine Chance!
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - grad hab ich gehört, es soll noch eine 747 nach washington unterwegs sein, die wollen sie abschießen... 
- 
- ist anscheinend abgeschossen worden, ging über pensylvania runter... _

Das war wohl nicht das Flugzeug was auf dem Anflug aufs Pentagon war, denn das fliegt noch!


----------



## DarthMario (11. September 2001)

_- - Der ertse Turm ist umgestürzt. _

und noch dazu der turm auf dem ich schon drauf war *arg*


----------



## idontknow (11. September 2001)

*AW: Ein Krieg also... und mit wem???*

Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich schreiben soll! :shocked:


----------



## Lady (11. September 2001)

Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, im Auto hab ich es im Radio gehört. Hab sofort den Fernseher eingeschaltet, da stürtzte gerade der 2. Turm ein. 

Bin total schockiert, wie fanatisch sind blos einige Menschen dieser Welt??? 

Einige wissen ja, das meine Tochter gerade in Illinios als Austauschschülerin ist, ich konnte sie telefonisch noch nicht erreichen. Wie müssen sich die Amerikaner erst fühlen, wenn wir schon total erschüttert sind?

Einer fragte hier bricht jetzt der 3. Weltkrieg aus. Nun keine Ahnung, man kann nur Hoffen das die Regierung der vereinigten Staaten sehr genau überlegt, was sie unternimmt. Welche Folgen diese grausamen, unmenschlichen, feigen Anschläge für Auswirkungen haben, werden wir wohl sehr schwer in ihrer Gesamtheit erfassen können.


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

17.01: Das russische Militär soll die gesamte Flugabwehr des Landes in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt haben 
17.00: Auch die radikal-islamische Organisation 'Hamas' hat jegliche Beteiligung an den Ereignissen in den USA bestritten. Die Palästinenser würden Israel und keine unschuldigen Menschen bekämpfen, so ein Hamas-Sprecher 
16.58: Die ägyptische Regierung soll die USA schon vor Monaten vor Terror-Akten auf amerikanischem Boden gewarnt haben, falls Washington sich nicht stärker in den Nahost-Friedensprozess einschalte. 
16.56: New York versinkt im Chaos: Die Polizei hat alle Zufahrtsstraßen und Tunnel verbarrikadiert. Menschen laufen in Panik duch die Straßen und tauschen die neuesten Nachrichten aus 
16.55: Es soll zwei weitere Flugzeugunglücke gegeben haben: in der Nähe von Pittsburgh soll eine Boeing 767 abgestürtzt sein 
16.52: Nach Angaben der US-Bundespolizei FBI rast ein weiteres, entführtes Flugzeug auf das Pentagon zu 
16.51: Im World Trade Center arbeiten täglich rund 50.000 Menschen, hinzu kommen täglich rund 80.000 Besucher. Das Schicksal der Betroffenen in dem eingstürzten Gebäude ist zur Minute völlig unklar. 
16.47: US-Präsident Bush, der sich nicht im Weißen Haus aufhielt, sondern in Florida weilte: "Wir haben heute eine nationale Tragödie erlitten. Wir werden sämtliche Mittel der Bundesregierung einsetzen, um diejenigen aufzuspüren, die diese Tat ausgeführt haben."  
16.45: Es soll eine weitere Flugzeug-Entführung gegeben haben: Eine Maschine sei nach dem Start in Pittsburgh in der Gewalt von Terroristen, melden US-Sender 
16.44: Bundeskanzler Schröder in einem Telegramm an US-Präsident Bush: "Meine Regierung verurteilt diese terroristischen Akte aufs Schärfste. Das deutsche Volk steht in dieser schweren Stunde an der Seite der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika."  
16.42: Ein Teil des Pentagon ist inzwischen auch eingestürzt. Nach Berichten des TV-Senders ABC ist am US-Außenministerium eine Autobombe explodiert 
16.40: Bundeskanzler Schröder hat für 18.00 eine Pressekonferenz angekündigt. Er hat den Bundes-Sicherheitsrat (u.a. Chef Kanzleramt, Außenminister, Verteidungsminister, Finanzminister, Inneminister) einberufen. Das Gremium koordiniert die Sicherheits- und Verteidungspolitik der Regierung 
16.38: US-Außemenminister Powell hat seine Südamerika-Reise umgehend abgebrochen und kehrtz aus der peruanischen Hauptstadt Lima in die USA zurück. Auch Ex-Vizepräsident Gore hat seinen Aufenthalt in Wien abgebrochen  
16.37: Frankreichs Präsident Chirac sagte, er sei außerordentlich bewegt von den abscheulichen Attentaten. Das ganze französische Volk stehe dem amerikanischen zur Seite 
16.35: Die amerikanische Behörden befürchten inzwischen mehr als 1.000 Tote. Bisher seien ca. 100 zum Teil lebensgefährlich verletzte Menschen von den Rettungskräften geborgen worden  
...


----------



## DarthMario (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs Worl Trade Center ... DFLP dementiert Beteiligung*

_- - Das gibt Krieg !!! 
- 
- Glaub ich nich !!!!!!!!!! _

hm, möglich wärs, ca. 80.000 sind pro tag im WTC und beide türme sind eingestürzt. was glaubst du wieviele familien zerstört wurden, wieviele persönliche katastrophen es geben wird. es werden unzählige Menschen nach Rache schreien. Vielleicht bleibt manchen sogar nurmehr die Rache weil sie die ganze Familie verloren haben. Da wird sich noch einiges abspielen. Vor allem Rassimus von Amerikanern gegen Ausländer (vor allem wenn rauskommt wer es war) befürchte ich.


----------



## Grismo (11. September 2001)

...
16.33: Russlands Präsident Putin hat in einer ersten Reaktion dem amerikanischen Volk seit tiefes Mitgefühl angesichts der "schrecklichen Tragödie" ausgesprochen 
16.30: An der Stelle des World Trade Centers klafft nur noch eine große Lücke, gefüllt mit einer riesigen weißen Qualm-Wolken 
16.29: Jetzt ist auch der zweite Gebäudeteil des World Trade Centers, der Nord-Turm in sich zusammengebrochen. Eines des beindruckendsten Gebäude der Welt existiert nicht mehr 
16.27: Der Chef der radikalen Palästinensergruppe 'Demokratische Front für die Befreiung Palästinas' (DFLP) hat noch einmal jede Beteiligung an den Vorgängen in den USA bestritten. Vize-Chef Kari Abdel Karim sagte: "Wir haben mit dem Attentat absolut nichts zu tun." 
Die Gruppe hatte sich zunächst angeblich zu den Anschlägen bekannt 
16.23: Die Explosion auf dem Capitol-Hügel ist inzwischen bestätigt worden, ebenso die Entführung einer Maschine (Flug-Nr. 711) der American Airlines nach dem Start in Boston 
16.22: Bisher sind sechs Tote von den amerikanischen Behörden bestätigt worden. Eine der beiden Maschinen soll mit 158 Passagieren besetzt gewesen sein. 
16.20: Beim Einsturz des Süd-Turm wurden gigantische Trümmer-Massen in die Tiefe gerissen. Es gibt Vermutungen über eine Explosion am Fuße des Gebäudes. Das World Trade Center steht an der Spitze der Manhattan-Halbinsel. Dieser Stadtteil von New York ist das Finanz-Zentrum der USA 
16.18: Die europäischen Flugbehörden haben alle Verbindungen in die USA gestoppt 
16.17: Der TV-Sender CNN meldet jetzt, da es auf dem Hügel des Capitol, dem Parlamentssitz, eine Explosion gegeben haben soll  
16.15: Kurze Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse: Gegen 14.45 stürzte zunächst ein Flugzeug in den Nord-Turm des World Trade Centers. Rund 15 Minuten später dann der zweite Einschlag, diesmal in den Süd-Turm. Dabei handelte es sich offenbar um eine zweistrahlige Maschine von der Größe einer Boing 737. Beide Flugzeuge wurde zuvor angeblich in Boston entführt  
16.12: Die Aktienmärkte überall auf der Welt haben umgehend auf die Ereignisse in den USA reagiert - Die Kurse sind eingrochen  
16.10: Angeblich soll es jetzt auch ein Feuer im amerikanischen Außenministerium geben 
16.08: Die palästinensiche Organisation DFLP, die sich angeblich zunächst zu den Anschlägen bekannt hatte, bestreitet laut einer Meldung der Nachrichtenagentur dpa jede Beteiligung  
16.07: Die Trümmer des herabstürzenden Süd-Turms sind in das belebte Manhattan gestürzt. Genaue Angaben über Tote und Verletzte liegen noch nicht vor. 
16.05: Alle Flughäfen der USA sind inzwischen aus Furcht vor weiteren Anschlägen geschlossen worden... 
16.04: Auch das Pentagon, das amerikanische Verteidgungsministerium, steht in Flammen. Das Weiße Haus, der Sitz der US-Präsidenten, ist inzwischen vorsichtshalber evakuiert worden 
16.02: Nach den zwei Flugzeugabstürzen in das World Trade Center in New York ist jetzt der eine der beiden Gebäude-Turm zusammengestürzt


----------



## juelle (11. September 2001)

Probier mal auf ne amerikanische newsseite zu kommen, 0 chance!! www.spiegel.de is die einzige die noch funktioniert. In NY soll des ganze netz zusammengebrochen sein, inkl. Handy-Netzte. Und was denkt ihr wieviel server dort stehn??


----------



## timekillerXXX (11. September 2001)

_- Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, im Auto hab ich es im Radio gehört. Hab sofort den Fernseher eingeschaltet, da stürtzte gerade der 2. Turm ein. 
- 
- Bin total schockiert, wie fanatisch sind blos einige Menschen dieser Welt??? 
- 
- Einige wissen ja, das meine Tochter gerade in Illinios als Austauschschülerin ist, ich konnte sie telefonisch noch nicht erreichen. Wie müssen sich die Amerikaner erst fühlen, wenn wir schon total erschüttert sind?
- 
- Einer fragte hier bricht jetzt der 3. Weltkrieg aus. Nun keine Ahnung, man kann nur Hoffen das die Regierung der vereinigten Staaten sehr genau überlegt, was sie unternimmt. Welche Folgen diese grausamen, unmenschlichen, feigen Anschläge für Auswirkungen haben, werden wir wohl sehr schwer in ihrer Gesamtheit erfassen können.
-  _


Also erwiesen ist das beide Türme platt sind, das Pentagon brennt und teilweise eingestürzt ist, das in Pennsylvania ein Passagierflugzeug abgestürzt ist, das ein zweites Flugzeug auf das Pentagon zu fliegt und das eine Autobombe vor dem Aussenministerium hochging.

Ein Weltkrieg gibt das nicht: 
1. es gibt keinen klaren, offiziellen schuldigen
2. es müssen mehr als nur die USA und ein paar Arabische Ländchen an einem Weltkrieg beteiligt sein.


----------



## juelle (11. September 2001)

_- - - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - - 
- - - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- - 
- - Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- - 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- - Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- - 
- - 
- -  
- 
- 11.09.2001 ein Tag der in die Geschichte eingehen wird !
-  _


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, im Auto hab ich es im Radio gehört. Hab sofort den Fernseher eingeschaltet, da stürtzte gerade der 2. Turm ein. 
- - 
- - Bin total schockiert, wie fanatisch sind blos einige Menschen dieser Welt??? 
- - 
- - Einige wissen ja, das meine Tochter gerade in Illinios als Austauschschülerin ist, ich konnte sie telefonisch noch nicht erreichen. Wie müssen sich die Amerikaner erst fühlen, wenn wir schon total erschüttert sind?
- - 
- - Einer fragte hier bricht jetzt der 3. Weltkrieg aus. Nun keine Ahnung, man kann nur Hoffen das die Regierung der vereinigten Staaten sehr genau überlegt, was sie unternimmt. Welche Folgen diese grausamen, unmenschlichen, feigen Anschläge für Auswirkungen haben, werden wir wohl sehr schwer in ihrer Gesamtheit erfassen können.
- -  
- 
- 
- Also erwiesen ist das beide Türme platt sind, das Pentagon brennt und teilweise eingestürzt ist, das in Pennsylvania ein Passagierflugzeug abgestürzt ist, das ein zweites Flugzeug auf das Pentagon zu fliegt und das eine Autobombe vor dem Aussenministerium hochging.
- 
- Ein Weltkrieg gibt das nicht: 
- 1. es gibt keinen klaren, offiziellen schuldigen
- 2. es müssen mehr als nur die USA und ein paar Arabische Ländchen an einem Weltkrieg beteiligt sein. 
- 
-  _

DIE PALÄStINENSER JUBELN ! SIND DIE KRANK DIESE WICHSER


----------



## MC_Donald (11. September 2001)

_- - - Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, im Auto hab ich es im Radio gehört. Hab sofort den Fernseher eingeschaltet, da stürtzte gerade der 2. Turm ein. 
- - - 
- - - Bin total schockiert, wie fanatisch sind blos einige Menschen dieser Welt??? 
- - - 
- - - Einige wissen ja, das meine Tochter gerade in Illinios als Austauschschülerin ist, ich konnte sie telefonisch noch nicht erreichen. Wie müssen sich die Amerikaner erst fühlen, wenn wir schon total erschüttert sind?
- - - 
- - - Einer fragte hier bricht jetzt der 3. Weltkrieg aus. Nun keine Ahnung, man kann nur Hoffen das die Regierung der vereinigten Staaten sehr genau überlegt, was sie unternimmt. Welche Folgen diese grausamen, unmenschlichen, feigen Anschläge für Auswirkungen haben, werden wir wohl sehr schwer in ihrer Gesamtheit erfassen können.
- - -  
- - 
- - 
- - Also erwiesen ist das beide Türme platt sind, das Pentagon brennt und teilweise eingestürzt ist, das in Pennsylvania ein Passagierflugzeug abgestürzt ist, das ein zweites Flugzeug auf das Pentagon zu fliegt und das eine Autobombe vor dem Aussenministerium hochging.
- - 
- - Ein Weltkrieg gibt das nicht: 
- - 1. es gibt keinen klaren, offiziellen schuldigen
- - 2. es müssen mehr als nur die USA und ein paar Arabische Ländchen an einem Weltkrieg beteiligt sein. 
- - 
- -  
- 
- DIE PALÄStINENSER JUBELN ! SIND DIE KRANK DIESE WICHSER
- 
-  _

Ein Freund von mir meinte gerade das noch ein Flugzeug in eine Schule gestürzt ist, stimmt das?

Wie können die Paästinenser Jubeln? Was sind das für Menschen? Die stehen auf der Straße und feiern! Solche **********


----------



## juelle (11. September 2001)

_- - - 
- - Binnladen? ( oder wie schreibt der sich? ) 
- 
- Möglich. Er schreibt sich Bin Laden.
- 
-  _


im arabischen gibt es keine selbstlaute, deshalb gibts für diesen namen auch keine einheitliche schreibweise, es gibt viele möglichkeiten
Bin Laden
Ibn Ladin
sind die 2 gebräuchlichsten


----------



## Achzo (11. September 2001)

Servus,

hoffe das die schuldigen bald gefunden werden, und zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.

-> Fanatismus ist immer schlecht; wann werden die Leute es endlich mal begreifen.  Warum tut man nicht mehr gegen Terroristen???

kein Gruß, besorgt


----------



## _Pac_ (11. September 2001)

hoffentlich wird jetzt dieses ganze islamisten pack ausgerottet. das gibts nich. da seht ihr mal was diese ganzen kopftuch penenr den ganzen tag in der muschee aushecken. das ist das letzte.
ich fass es nicht zu was die im stande sind. das sind doch keine menschen. 100.000 von toten. was passiert nur in den nächsten tagen in deutschland ??? in ganz europa ist alarmstufe rot. die luftwaffe wurde generallmobilisiert


----------



## Sir_Sheffield (11. September 2001)

damned - wenn so was in d. droht sind wir am sack!!
finde es nur krass - wie kann man so scheiße sein und so was machen?


----------



## danilo2 (11. September 2001)

_- hoffentlich wird jetzt dieses ganze islamisten pack ausgerottet. das gibts nich. da seht ihr mal was diese ganzen kopftuch penenr den ganzen tag in der muschee aushecken. das ist das letzte.
- ich fass es nicht zu was die im stande sind. das sind doch keine menschen. 100.000 von toten. was passiert nur in den nächsten tagen in deutschland ??? in ganz europa ist alarmstufe rot. die luftwaffe wurde generallmobilisiert _

Sorry, wenn ich das so sagen, aber das is wirklich der größte scheiß, den man sich denken kann.....
Klar sind alle Sauer, aber heißt das gleich, wir sollen die palästinenser mit Atombomben bombardieren? 

Darin sehe ich keine Lösung, außerdem sollten wir erstma abwarten, wers wirklich war und dann weitersehen.....

greetz Danilo


----------



## 4Auge (11. September 2001)

Hab ich gerade ic TV gesehn!
Schlimm sowas!


----------



## MKNo1 (11. September 2001)

*World Trade Center gehört der Vegangenheit an*

Nach dem die beiden Flugzeugein Wrld Trade Center gerasst sind.
Sind die  412m hohe Gebäude eingestürzt. Viele nebenstehender Gebäude wurden stark beschädigt es gibt sehr viele verletzte,die Zahl der Toten ist noch ungeklärt. 
Ein weiteres Flugzeug ist in das Pentagon abgestürzt. Das Gebäude steht noch in Flammen.
Die USA weiß leider immer noch nicht wer diese Terror anschlege verübt hat.
Leider tabppen sie noch im Dunkel.


----------



## TotErnst (11. September 2001)

_- - hoffentlich wird jetzt dieses ganze islamisten pack ausgerottet. das gibts nich. da seht ihr mal was diese ganzen kopftuch penenr den ganzen tag in der muschee aushecken. das ist das letzte.
- - ich fass es nicht zu was die im stande sind. das sind doch keine menschen. 100.000 von toten. was passiert nur in den nächsten tagen in deutschland ??? in ganz europa ist alarmstufe rot. die luftwaffe wurde generallmobilisiert 
- 
- Sorry, wenn ich das so sagen, aber das is wirklich der größte scheiß, den man sich denken kann.....
- Klar sind alle Sauer, aber heißt das gleich, wir sollen die palästinenser mit Atombomben bombardieren? 
- 
- Darin sehe ich keine Lösung, außerdem sollten wir erstma abwarten, wers wirklich war und dann weitersehen.....
- 
- greetz Danilo
-  _
-
-
-Danilo hat recht;
-
-ausser das soviele unschuldige betroffen sind hat es die US-regierung eigentlich auch nicht besser verdient
-verfolge das ganze seit etwa 17h im radio
-sch***e
-
-Beileid TotErnst


----------



## darkwater (11. September 2001)

_- - Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- - 
- - Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. 
- 
- Das weisse Haus wurde alut cnn evakuiert. 
- 2 Fluzeuge seien ins WTC geknallt.
- Beim Pentagon sei eine bombe hochgegangen, hab ich gehört (bin nicht sicher)
- 
- 
-  _

Hy,
Habe ich auch gehört. Es ist wohl ein Flugzeug aufs Pentagon gestürzt und in der Nähe ist eine Autobommbe hochgegangen.
darkwater


----------



## Bigking (11. September 2001)

Mein weltbild ist echt zerstört !

Ok, es ist wohl naiv gewesen , zu glauben soetwas seie gar nicht erst möglich, aber mir sowas rechnet man wirklich nicht !
Das aussenministerium in den USA ist auch von einer Autombombe in brand gesetzt worden !
Ich Zittere.
Wer mir allen ernstes erzählen will das es keinen Krieg gibt, der muss mir das erst mal erklären.
Die USA WILL AUF JEDENFALL RACHE!! Die Russen sind immer dabei, wenn es was zu kämüpfen gibt, und wenn die USA ruft, macht auch deutschland mit, wenn eine gefahr für uns besteht.

eigentlich fällt mir im moment aber nix fernnünftiges ein... auser
AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh


----------



## MrBecks (11. September 2001)

_- hoffentlich wird jetzt dieses ganze islamisten pack ausgerottet. das gibts nich. da seht ihr mal was diese ganzen kopftuch penenr den ganzen tag in der muschee aushecken. das ist das letzte.
- ich fass es nicht zu was die im stande sind. das sind doch keine menschen. 100.000 von toten. was passiert nur in den nächsten tagen in deutschland ??? in ganz europa ist alarmstufe rot. die luftwaffe wurde generallmobilisiert _

Ich rasiere mich nass. Wenn ich jetzt ne Bombe schmeiße, sollen dann alle Nassrasierer getötet werden?


----------



## 6Division (11. September 2001)

Verfolge das Ganze seit dem Zweiten Flugzeug
Dann war ich ziehmlich lange ofline 
scheiße nee....
wenn die Leute schon selbstmord mit Flugzeugen begehen und man jetzt mal denkt wie leicht es is an nucleare Waffen zu kommen 
der preis der Technik... Wenn irgentwelche Irren zu allem bereit sind...dann... gute Nacht 
ich weiß nicht wievieleLänder wieviele Atombomben besitzen aber berieits eine ist zu viel wenn man über die Verantwortslosigkeit der Menschen nachdenkt(selbst bei einer veranwortungsbewussten "Rasse" wäre dies schon zu viel)
eine signatur beschreibt es am besten:
''Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Waffen im 3. Weltkrieg gekämpft wird. 
Aber ich weiß, dass man im 4. Weltkrieg mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpft.''
[Albert Einstein]


----------



## MaxP2001 (11. September 2001)

_- Hab ich gerade ic TV gesehn!
- Schlimm sowas! 
_

Hi,

Das ist krass.Sind zwar schoene Bilder(wenn's ein film waere) 1a aber leider ist das real buahhhhhhh schlimm fuer die zivilisten aber gut fuer die Amis

Max


----------



## Skyman (11. September 2001)

Das ist doch alles total krank und da fragt man sich doch ob die Menschheit nicht verrückt sei.

Als ich das Heute Nachmittag von einem Freund erzählt bekommen habe dachte ich der spinnt total. Aber sowas.....
Eigentlich kaum zu glauben.

P.S. Beileid


----------



## SeElEnKlEmPtNeR (11. September 2001)

_- Was sacht ihr dazu das da welche einfach mit nem Flugzeug reinfliegen. Das  ist ja nur noch verückt von solchen.
- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _

Ich frag mich wer son scheiss macht!  Dass sind dloch menschen wie alle anderen! Und dadurch bekommen die da unten nie frieden dass glauben die doch selber nicht! Habt ihr von London gehört da ist alles Evakuirt! 
Und in Frankfurt ist voll chaos wegen allen flügen die wieder nach deuschland zurück fliegen ussten! Da krigen die Kein Zimmer mehr in den Hotels da ist alles voll! Seelen...


----------



## Darren (11. September 2001)

[- Ein Freund von mir meinte gerade das noch ein Flugzeug in eine Schule gestürzt ist, stimmt das?
- 
- Wie können die Paästinenser Jubeln? Was sind das für Menschen? Die stehen auf der Straße und feiern! Solche **********
-  [/i]

Die sind Abschaum ( und nein, versucht bloß nicht mich zu belehren, die sind für mich DRECK ) . Die Juden sollen ihre Helikopter schicken und ein paar von denen abknallen, dann können diese Wichser ja an einer Tafel mit Mohammed speisen .

Darren


----------



## Sperberforever (11. September 2001)

_- [- Ein Freund von mir meinte gerade das noch ein Flugzeug in eine Schule gestürzt ist, stimmt das?
- - 
- - Wie können die Paästinenser Jubeln? Was sind das für Menschen? Die stehen auf der Straße und feiern! Solche **********
- -  
- 
- Die sind Abschaum ( und nein, versucht bloß nicht mich zu belehren, die sind für mich DRECK ) . Die Juden sollen ihre Helikopter schicken und ein paar von denen abknallen, dann können diese Wichser ja an einer Tafel mit Mohammed speisen .
- 
- Darren _


!Sarkasmus! Du hattest doch sonst immer so rechte Ansichten aber jetzt willst du auf einmal die Israelis bemühen? !Sarkasmus!


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs World Trade Center*

_- hoffentlich wird jetzt dieses ganze islamisten pack ausgerottet. das gibts nich. da seht ihr mal was diese ganzen kopftuch penenr den ganzen tag in der muschee aushecken. das ist das letzte. [...]_
Moment mal, woher weißt du eigentlich, daß das Islamisten waren ? Nur weil das am naheliegensten ist, muß es noch nicht wahr sein ...
Und wenn dieses "islamisten pack ausgerottet" ist, freust du dich wahrscheinlich und jubelst auf der Straße ?
Vielleicht ist es genau diese Einstellung, die die Täter provozieren wollen ... (wer weiß ?)
Außerdem müßten wir dann erst mal alle Deutschen ausrotten, denn schließlich haben wir Hitler zur Macht verholfen ...

rya,
Worrel


----------



## OpenGL_Man (11. September 2001)

Mensch Meier, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
So was kenne ich nur vom Film, oder vom Flight-Simulator!!! Das ist zum heulen. Die Menschheit (Gesellschaft) kann sich vor solchen IRREN Typen nicht schützen!
Wo soll das hinführen? Der Tod war bisher immer die letzte Warnung - besser gesagt der Letzte Weg, Leute von Kriminalität abzuhalten! Und jetzt machen das so Leute schon seit einigen Wochen freiwillig!! Und nur weil sie laut ihrer Religion einen besonderen Platz im Paradies bekommen!!

was soll man sagen, so ist die Menschheit am Ende...........


----------



## flummiman (11. September 2001)

*AW: Anschlag aufs World Trade Center*

_- 
- Ich mag garnicht dran denken wies darin jetzt aussieht. _


Is ja leider nicht mehr da. Wer ist so bekloppt. Wenn da mal nicht ein Krieg draus wird. Ich kann es garnicht fassen. Da sind sicher tausende von Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Und die beiden wohl fast berühmtesten Gebäude sind weg. Mehrere Jahre Arbeit an diesem Teil wurde innerhalb von wenigen Stunden komplett vernichtet. Weg. Einfach weg. Ich war total schockiert, als ich um 16 Uhr die Nachrichten gesehen habe. Und dann der Einsturz des zweiten Turmes. Sowas von verrückt. Mit einer vollbesetzten Passagiermaschiene. einfach nur noch irre.


----------



## lymilux (11. September 2001)

_- - [- Ein Freund von mir meinte gerade das noch ein Flugzeug in eine Schule gestürzt ist, stimmt das?
- - - 
- - - Wie können die Paästinenser Jubeln? Was sind das für Menschen? Die stehen auf der Straße und feiern! Solche **********
- - -  
- - 
- - Die sind Abschaum ( und nein, versucht bloß nicht mich zu belehren, die sind für mich DRECK ) . Die Juden sollen ihre Helikopter schicken und ein paar von denen abknallen, dann können diese Wichser ja an einer Tafel mit Mohammed speisen .
- - 
- - Darren 
- 
- 
- !Sarkasmus! Du hattest doch sonst immer so rechte Ansichten aber jetzt willst du auf einmal die Israelis bemühen? !Sarkasmus!
- 
-  _

ich war seit kurz nach 15.00 h vorm fernseher und habe die berichterstattung auf n-tv/cnn und n24 verfolgt. das ist absoluter wahnsinn und die größte katastrophe der nachkriegszeit. ich weiß nicht, wie ich mein entsetzen, meine trauer und meine wut in worte fassen kann. 
insgesamt wurden 4 passagierflugzeuge innerhalb kürzester zeit entführt (allein das ist unfaßbar). die piloten hätten die maschinen wohl nie aufs wtc und das pentagon abstürzen lassen. also waren wahrscheinlich leute unter den entführern, die die maschinen fliegen können. der 4. flieger war angeblich für camp david bestimmt, ist aber vorher in pennsylvania abgestürzt. ca. 2 minuten vorher hat einer der passagiere per handy die entführung der maschine zuhause mitgeteilt.
man sah entsetzliche bilder aus ny und washington. kurz vor dem einsturz der beiden türme des wtc konnte man noch menschen in den oberen stockwerken sehen.
das timing der anschläge war präzise, zu der zeit befanden sich die meisten menschen im gebäude.
die terroranschläge müssen lange und kostspielig vorbereitet gewesen sein. verdächtigungen verhärten sich lt. cnn in richtung osaman bin laden und auch den irak.
ich kann nur hoffen, daß die schuldigen gefunden und entsprechend der grausamen und unmenschlichen tat bestraft werden. 
daß palästinenser feiernd durch die straßen ziehen, ist ekelerregend und traurig. aber vorverurteilungen bringen auch nichts. damit schürt man nur die gefahr eines dritten weltkriegs.

verdammt, am liebsten würde ich schreien und vor wut heulen, wie kann sowas passieren ?????
lymilux


----------



## Darren (11. September 2001)

- !Sarkasmus! Du hattest doch sonst immer so rechte Ansichten aber jetzt willst du auf einmal die Israelis bemühen? !Sarkasmus!
- 
-  [/i]

Besorg dir ein Gehirn, bevor du dich in "Sarkasmus" versuchst, Freundchen . Meine angeblich "rechten" Ansichten haben damit überhaupt nichts zu tun . Für mich sind die Israelis schlicht und einfach die Partei im Nahen Osten, die mir in allen Bereichen weitaus sympathischer ist, es ist wirklich hauptsächlich die Schuld der Palästinenser mit ihrem ewigen Rumgejammere, ihren Selbstmordanschlägen und ihrem Hass auf Israel, dass die Lage dort so eskaliert ist . Null Sympathie für diese Typen . 

Darren


----------



## Nuclear (11. September 2001)

*VERGELTUNG*

ES GIBT NUR EINES WAS WIR TUN KÖNNEN:

Dieses ganze Scheissgebiet mit Neutronen- Chemischen- Atomaren-  und alle anderen Bomben kaputtzuschiessen. Ich seh wirklich keine andere Möglichkeit.

Jajajajajaja jetzt sagt jeder : Verallgemeiner nicht alles. Aber bitte: Jeder Palestinänser ist froh über das was geschehen ist und jetzt wollt ihr mir sagen ich soll nicht verallgemeinern?

RACHE!!!!!!! BLUTIGE RACHE!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirx (14. September 2001)

_
- Ich rasiere mich nass. Wenn ich jetzt ne Bombe schmeiße, sollen dann alle Nassrasierer getötet werden?
_
nassrasierer sind grundsätzlich verdächtig...


----------



## All (14. September 2001)

_- 
- - Ich rasiere mich nass. Wenn ich jetzt ne Bombe schmeiße, sollen dann alle Nassrasierer getötet werden?
-  
- nassrasierer sind grundsätzlich verdächtig...
- 
-  _
3 tage hat dein geheimdienst für diese info gebraucht? *g*
uiuiui.....kein wunder, das das wasser bis zum hals steht


----------



## pirx (14. September 2001)

_- - 
- - - Ich rasiere mich nass. Wenn ich jetzt ne Bombe schmeiße, sollen dann alle Nassrasierer getötet werden?
- -  
- - nassrasierer sind grundsätzlich verdächtig...
- - 
- -  
- 3 tage hat dein geheimdienst für diese info gebraucht? *g*
- uiuiui.....kein wunder, das das wasser bis zum hals steht 
-  _

nein "mein" geheimdinst hatte das schon vorher im urin...


----------

